# 2011 buck



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got my buck from last year back. Anyone in NE PA looking for a great taxidermist. Mclaughlin Taxidermy is awesome pays attention to details. Great prices. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## silent_assault (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a nice looking mount should get mine back in a few weeks


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya I love it. It was some new style of semi sneak mount that just came out last year.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

myerslawncare96 said:


> nice deer


Thanks


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad for a 6 pt


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

man, i know im going to get bashed and called a hater but that isn't an awsome mount and im being very honest.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

And may I ask why??


----------

